# Blizzak LM-22 vs Dunlop Winter Sport 3D



## 335inTO (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi Gary and everyone,

Just joined the forum - I will be taking delivery of my new 335i sedan in a couple of days.  Winter is approaching and I'm struggling with the decision of which winter tires to put on. I'm leaning towards run-flats but need a few questions answered before I can be at peace with the decision. 

When comparing a RFT like the Blizzak LM-22 with a comparable regular performance winter like the Dunlop Winter Sport 3D, is there a significant difference in performance (snow/ice/wet/dry) as well as in longevity (tread wear)? 

If they are very similar in those aspects, I would take the run-flats due to the added safety benefit and the fact that there's no room for a spare. However, if the tires perform differently, I would prefer better grip and control during everyday driving as opposed to the potential benefit of a run-flat that I may never use (hopefully). 

Any guidance would be most appreciated!
BG


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The runflat winter tires do not use different compounds or have other features that would hinder ice and snow traction or wear. Other than a stiffer ride (and a bit faster steering response that comes with it), they'll perform no differently in winter conditions than their non-rft counterparts.

Winter http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp


----------



## 335inTO (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary! 

Given your response, between the LM-22 RFTs and the Dunlops, which would you recommend in terms of winter traction and tread wear? I am assuming that their dry weather performance would be similar. 

Thanks again,
BG


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Wear should be very similar between the two with no clear winner. The Dunlop might have a slight advantage in snow, but not a large one. Dry grip should also be very close between the two, but with faster steering response on the LM22RFT.


----------



## MrBones (Oct 26, 2007)

335inTO said:


> Hi Gary and everyone,
> 
> Just joined the forum - I will be taking delivery of my new 335i sedan in a couple of days.  Winter is approaching and I'm struggling with the decision of which winter tires to put on. I'm leaning towards run-flats but need a few questions answered before I can be at peace with the decision.
> 
> ...


I just got the Dunlop 3D's for my E90 335i and I'll use a summer tire in the trunk as a spare. I have a winter in the trunk now as a spare. Even with runflats, with a blowout you need a spare or a call for assistance.


----------



## JG (Mar 5, 2005)

335inTO said:


> Thanks Gary!
> 
> Given your response, between the LM-22 RFTs and the Dunlops, which would you recommend in terms of winter traction and tread wear? I am assuming that their dry weather performance would be similar.
> 
> ...


You also might want to confirm if you need the TPMS valves. I am not sure but from what I hear Canadian cars use the ABS system - so TPMS are a waste of $200.

Unfortunately I didn't realize this when I ordered - nor is Tire Rack apparently aware of this, or I assume they wouldn't have indicated they were required.

I am not blaming Tire Rack - as I was very happy with their service and prices.

I just don't think Gary/ Tire Rack is aware of this (if it is true)

Just trying to potentially save you a couple of hundred bucks....................

I did notice the difference in the stems. My summer performance tires had rubber stems - which implies ABS system.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Correct. We now know that some Canadian models use the ABS based system. The way to tell is indeed by the valve stem. If you have rubber valve stems you can save $200. If you've already purchased the sensors and they aren't needed, it might not be a total loss. The next time you get new tires installed, have the shop remove them and they could be resold on Ebay or even in the forum classifieds.


----------

